# Kungen hat mit wow aufgehört!



## franzjojo (16. April 2011)

Gestern kam die schlimme Nachricht von Kungen selbst, er hat seine lange WoW Karriere beendet. 

http://manaflask.com/forum_topic.php?forum_id=1&topic_id=32502


----------



## SonGokuKid (16. April 2011)

franzjojo schrieb:


> Gestern kam die schlimme Nachricht von Kungen selbst, er hat seine lange WoW Karriere beendet.
> 
> http://manaflask.com...&topic_id=32502



Ähm muss man den kennen? 
Ist doch wayne die Kacke und hat hier nix verloren


----------



## Mingxie (16. April 2011)

Flamepotenzial des Threads = 100%

Zum Thema selber:

Sehr interessant! Ich will mehr davon.


----------



## Alacotic (16. April 2011)

Tja..er wird erwachsen..oder Wow macht ihm auch keinen bock mehr


----------



## Morrzan (16. April 2011)

echt schade, er war der berühmteste wow gamer, der auch was drauf hatte.


----------



## Maladin (16. April 2011)

franzjojo schrieb:


> Gestern kam die schlimme Nachricht von Kungen selbst, er hat seine lange WoW Karriere beendet.
> 
> http://manaflask.com/forum_topic.php?forum_id=1&topic_id=32502



Bisher ist doch dazu nichts bestätigt, wenn ich mir den verlinkten Thread durchlese. 

Etwas mehr Mühe, beim Erstellen des Themas hättest du dir geben können. So wird hier doch sowieso nur gespammt und geflamet.

Ich werde den Thread beobachten.

/wink maladin


----------



## Nikolis (16. April 2011)

SonGokuKid schrieb:


> Ähm muss man den kennen?
> Ist doch wayne die Kacke und hat hier nix verloren




boah, was für eine kleingeistige antwort.
da kannste auch gleich fragen: "Bruce Willis... muss man den kennen?"


----------



## Squidd (16. April 2011)

Das man normalen Prominenten in der Öffentlichkeit hinterherläuft ist schon vergleichsweise verständlich. Aber einem WoW-Spieler nachtrauern? Nur weil er zu einer der weltweiten Pro-Gilden gehörte und einiges in dem Spiel geleistet hat ... Leute die solchen Typen in den Allerwertesten kriechen tun mir echt leid.


----------



## Morrzan (16. April 2011)

hm... in ensidia wurde kungen auch auf rang 8 runtergestuft, aber bestätigt ist noch nichts


----------



## Maladin (16. April 2011)

Morrzan schrieb:


> hm... in ensidia wurde kungen auch auf rang 8 runtergestuft, aber bestätigt ist noch nichts



Für einen Nachruf ist es sicher noch zu früh. Es ist aber witzig, das vielleicht ein Scherz soviel Aufmerksamkeit und Debatte anregt. 

Das ist schon interessant.

*Edit:*
Posts ohne Aussage werden entfernt.


----------



## Masterio (16. April 2011)

er wird sich jetzt einen mage hochleveln und das bg unsicher machen...


----------



## Windelwilli (16. April 2011)

Masterio schrieb:


> er wird sich jetzt einen mage hochleveln und das bg unsicher machen...



hihi..der war gut!


----------



## SonGokuKid (16. April 2011)

Nikolis schrieb:


> boah, was für eine kleingeistige antwort.
> da kannste auch gleich fragen: "Bruce Willis... muss man den kennen?"



Ironie mein Junge :-)


----------



## Progamer13332 (16. April 2011)

franzjojo schrieb:


> Gestern kam die schlimme Nachricht von Kungen selbst, er hat seine lange WoW Karriere beendet.
> 
> http://manaflask.com...&topic_id=32502




find ich gut, ich hab nämlich auch aufgehört


----------



## J_0_T (16. April 2011)

Will ja jetzt nicht anecken oder ähnliches. Aber warum ist soetwas einen thread wert? Und ma ganz nebenbei wie oft hört er denn nun auf? ist das nicht der 2'te oder 3'te Thread mit einem gleichem Inhalt?

Kann mich entsinnen das er letztes Jahr schon aufhören wollte weil er sich übergangen etc fühlte. 


Um es ehrlich zu sagen ich glaube es erst wenn es eine definitive quelle und eine aussage kräftige Angabe gibt in der er seinen rückzug angibt... evtl sogar mit nem video... wäre auch net.

Ansonsten trauere ich nicht um einen wow spieler... die gibt es wie sand am meer...


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2011)

Seltsam, das scheint mich überhaupt nicht zu interessieren...aber trotzdem danke für die Info
BTW: Ensidia ist schon seit Jahren nicht mehr die Gilde die sie vielleicht mal waren (oder glaubten zu sein)...


----------



## Dakirah (16. April 2011)

Ich spiele kein WOW mehr, aber trotzdem finde ich die Neuigkeit sehr interessant, wie wohl die anderen 200 Leute, die diesen Tread gerade lesen. Sollte er aufhören, dann ist das sicher auch ein Schlag für die WoW-Community. Zumal ein Abschiedbrief sicher noch kommen wird.


----------



## RTM (16. April 2011)

Wer ist denn Kungen?


----------



## Throgan (16. April 2011)

Theoretisch interessiert es mich auch nicht..der Name ist mir zwar geläufig..doch sonst nix..

Aber recht interessant find ich dann doch wieder die Abschiedsblogs vermeindlicher "Profis"....ihre Sicht der WoW Entwicklung und was sie dazu bewogen hat es nun an den Nagel zu hängen =)


----------



## Klos1 (16. April 2011)

Nikolis schrieb:


> boah, was für eine kleingeistige antwort.
> da kannste auch gleich fragen: "Bruce Willis... muss man den kennen?"



Kungen mit Bruce Willis vergleichen? Da liegen Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Dakirah (16. April 2011)

RTM schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Kungen?



Jemand dem Blizazrd sein Ticket und Flug zur BlizzCon schenkt. Wer fragt das überhaupt ?


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (16. April 2011)

Schade. Kungen und Nihilum gehören einfach zu WoW dazu finde ich. Genau wie die Affenjungs und der dumme Athene. ^^


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Jemand dem Blizazrd sein Ticket und Flug zur BlizzCon schenkt. Wer fragt das überhaupt ?



Na das muss dann ja ein Superstar sein, wenn der sogar von Blizzard was geschenkt bekommt...


Es ist ein Schlag für die weltweite Community...ungefähr vergleichbar mit dem Schlag wie ihn Fußballfans weltweit bekommen würden, wenn Holger Badstuber vom FC Bayern mit Fußball aufhören würden


----------



## heiduei (16. April 2011)

Das interessiert wahrscheinlich die meisten genau so viel, wie das malwieder irgendein "Prominenter" mit irgendeiner "Prominenten" zusammen gekommen is. Das sind auch nur Menschen -.-'


----------



## Squidd (16. April 2011)

Angenommen, der würde seinen Account versteigern... was für eine Summe würde dabei rauskommen? Nur so aus Neugierde...


----------



## CyberTwin (16. April 2011)

dreifufzisch


----------



## Diclonii (16. April 2011)

CyberTwin schrieb:


> dreifufzisch



HAHA, ... und es sagte... ungefähr drei fufzisch! xD zu geil

BTT: Joa schade das er aufhört, einerseits wenn er keine lust hat warum sollte er auch weitermachen... ggf. die Nachricht ist nicht gefaked.


----------



## Belock (16. April 2011)

Naja also Rang 8 in der Gilde war schon jemandem einen Thread wert, ansich schon naja..... Wenn das kein joke von ihm war mit seiner Antwort dann schreibt er hoffentlich schon an dem Text weshalb das so ist.

PS. Vergleich von Bruce Willis und Kungen hinkt wirklich sehr, habe mit Bruce 2vs2 gespielt mit Kungen lief das besser


----------



## Dark_Lady (16. April 2011)

Ich kenn den Namen, aber mehr auch net -  einfach weil mich diese ganzen imba-mega-firstkill-alles-sofort-plattmach-Gilden Null interessieren - von daher berührts mich auch nicht mehr, als wenn nen "Normalspieler" hier postet, das er aufhört.

jedem das seine, jeder muss für sich selber entscheiden und sollte das nicht von irgendwelchen Gilden oder so anhängig machen...


----------



## Poseidoom (16. April 2011)

Mich interessiert es nicht, dass jeden Tag Leute mit WoW aufhören. Das gleiche trifft auf Kungen zu.


----------



## Hutzifutzi (16. April 2011)

Hab nie von ihm gehöhrt, aber scheinbar geht es um jemanden der mit einem PC Spiel aufhöhrt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## J_0_T (16. April 2011)

Lasst ihn gehen... un wenn er draußen ist wechseln wir die schlößer. 

Eigendlich ist es doch egal wer er is... die person hinter dem char is doch egal... die leute heulen nur wegen nem Char der in irgendeiner gilde war und nun aufhört weil er ggf keinen bock mehr hat. Geben wirs doch zu... ist genauso wie die ganzen threads "Ich höre auf weil..." Threads die hier immer wieder ma auftauchen und deren inhalt genauso interessant ist wie ein stein den man augen aufmalt. 

Auch wenn er in ner super gilde war... was bringt uns das? Außer das sie ggf uns zeigen wie man mit exploits bosse besiegt... oder sie Blizzards lieblinge sind und sie mit leckerli gefüttert werden bevor man sie Kastriert da sie mehr und mehr das eigentum anderer werden und den freien spielspaß verlieren weil sie nur noch nach arbeitsstunden vorgehen und einen content nach dem anderen clearen. 

Aber deswegen einen Thread zu machen? Wäre das Selbe als wenn man für jedenen Promi den es gibt un der WOW spielt einen Thread aufzumachen nur um zu zeigen das c-promis wie Bushido einen char auf irgendeinen Server haben.


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. April 2011)

gleich bei Ensidia bewerben geh...


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2011)

Naja eigentlich hat er damals nur Glück gehabt die richtigen Gildenmitglieder zu finden. Schliesslich ist es nicht nur sein Verdienst gewesen , das er so bekannt wurde.

Aber wenn man mal älter wird, ändern sich nun mal auch die Interessen. Man merkt auch, das es noch ein anderes, wichtigeres Leben gibt, als WoW. 
Nur von ein paar Pixel kann man nicht leben, ausser man spielt Starcraft und lebt in Südkorea.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (16. April 2011)

Ich hörte gerade, dass in China ein Sack Reis umgefallen ist! Verdammt! Rennt um euer Leben! Die Anarchie beherrscht nun die Welt!
/ironie off

Tut mir Leid, aber das ist so eine der Meldungen, die mich nur bedingt interessiert... auf der einen Seite ist Kungen kein Superstar/Superheld oder Gott selbst, daher... who cares!
Auf der anderen Seite stimme ich aber einigen Vorpostern durchaus zu: Interessant, dass nun auch die Elite sich von WoW abwendet, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Es bestätigt mich aber nur in meiner Meinung, dass WoW inzwischen zu einem langsam vermoderten Wrack verkommen ist, dass droht auf ein Riff aufzulaufen... 
Tja, Spiele werden eben auch nicht mehr Jünger!

Ehe ich aber meinen Senf gänzlich auf diesem Thema verteilt habe: Bitte buffed.de: Ihr seid nicht die Bild... eine solche News, selbst wenn sie von Kungen per Blog bestätigt wird,
ist bei weitem keine Meldung wert... einen Fred vielleicht, aber keine News...


----------



## Thamann (16. April 2011)

Sehr Lustig wieviele schreiben es Interessiert sie nicht.....

aber sie schreiben hier....

Naja ich hab ihn immer als vorbild für meinen Krieger genommen selbst zu der zeit als der Krieger der schlechteste Tank war hat er gezeigt das es trotzdem mit geht.


----------



## mcwz (16. April 2011)

Kungen hört mit WoW auf, heute morgen ist in China ein Reissack umgefallen. Beide "Schlagzeilen" sind das Papier nicht wert auf dem man es drucken könnte.


----------



## Grushdak (16. April 2011)

Hoffentlich wird hier bald zugemacht oder das ganze Topic gehided.
Denn das hier ist der beste Nährboden für Spam und Gemecker.
Brauchen wir hier sowas wie Bildniveau?


----------



## Manaori (16. April 2011)

Kann man das noch als Niveau bezeichnen?  

So, BtT. 
Ehrlich gesagt... sehe ich hier kein Diskussionspotential. Ein Spieler einer berühmten Gilde, falls ich das richtig verstanden habe, hört - EVENTUELL - auf. Bisher ist das sogar nur ein Gerücht. Wir sollen hier also über ein Gerücht diskutieren, das einen guten Teil der Spielerschaft vermutlich eh nicht interessiert?


----------



## Blumator (16. April 2011)

hm keine Ahnung, kenne Kungen nicht.

Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt auf völlig egal ob er aufhört bzw. wo er gespielt hat. Desweiteren ist es mir auch egal wer den World First für irgendwas erreicht hat.

Naja sory, aber kenne den Typen echt nicht


----------



## Katzenwerfer (16. April 2011)

Katzenwerfer hat vor nem Monat aufgehört und Rift getestet und auch da aufgehört und Forsaken World getestet und auch da aufgehört und spielt zur zeit Global Agenda.

Aber mal im Ernst was bringt einem diese Info? Wenn Einstein oder Freud aufgehört hätten, das wär ne Schlagzeile aber ein popliger WoW-Zocker? Hallo?
PM me fürn Hirnattest...


----------



## Contemptio (16. April 2011)

was zur hölle ist ein "Kungen"?


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2011)

Ich mach dem Spam hier mal ein Ende.


----------



## Hufenbart (10. Mai 2011)

Hiho, 

nachdem im Buffed-Forum --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/184058-kungen-hat-mit-wow-aufgehoert/page__hl__kungen
schon fleißig darüber gespammt und die News als FAKE abgestempelt wurde, ist es jetzt OFFIZIELL:

http://manaflask.com/article/894/legends-never-die-kungen-h-rt-auf


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2011)

[Versuch 2]Und jetzt nochmal ohne Flame =)


----------



## Fedaykin (10. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> [Versuch 2]Und jetzt nochmal ohne Flame =)



Und auch den werden wir energisch torpedieren


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2011)

Nach genauerer Betrachtung habe ich mich grad umentschieden - das Topic hat keine Diskussionsgrundlage - nur einen Link.


----------



## Firun (10. Mai 2011)

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen kenne ich den Mann nicht , aber ich kenne auch diesen Stevdingenskirchen nicht von daher ....

Ich persönlich finde solche News nicht unbedingt den großen "renner"  aber wenn es Fans gibt die jetzt trauern dann bitte es sei ihnen gewährt 




-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und auch den werden wir energisch torpedieren



Was?.. habe ich da Bannieren gelesen ?


----------

